# New Plants from Fox Falley



## Justin (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi All,

Just returned from Cincinnati, and wanted to share a photo of these great seedlings I got from Tom Kalina of Fox Valley Orchids. 

It was great meeting Tom and getting a chance to talk and learn from his extensive knowledge!

Thanks Tom!

dianthum album (rear)
bessae(2 on left)
lowii (2 on right)
wardii and wardii album. The album is nice two growth seedling!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 20, 2011)

very nice newcomers... :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice bunch of plants. I'd love to meet Tom and see his greenhouses.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice plants you got there, good luck!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2011)

nice buys


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Justin,

I'm glad we had a chance to meet, and that you're happy with your plants! It was obvious when we chatted that you were really into Paphs and Phrags - I especially appreciated your insight into modern day roth. breeding and the Japanese clones.

BTW - It's the first time we've done the Greater Cincinnati Orchid Society show at Krohn Conservatory, and I can't begin to tell you how much fun we had meeting new friends and old. It's without a doubt one of the most active societies we've seen, with everybody pitching in to make sure the exhibitors and vendors were well cared for. The food in the hospitality room was great, and the help unloading, setting up and finally loading back up were much appreciated.

Not surprisingly, GCOS is one of the few societies we've been involved with lately that is actually growing in membership rather than declining. It was a fun weekend and we hope to be invited back.

Thanks,


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> The food in the hospitality room was great



Told you.  

Cinci is a great show.


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2011)

There were some fantastic plants on display as well. Again, very enjoyable meeting you Tom! Hope we can talk again soon.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 21, 2011)

Great plants! I have never been disappointed with plants from Tom. They are always such great growers for me.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking plants, but that's not surprising. All Tom's plants are well grown!


----------

